# Judges 3:4 / Open Theism



## Scott (Dec 6, 2004)

In Judges, God leaves some hostile nations in the promised land. Judges 3:4 identifies one reason for this:



> They were left to test the Israelites to see whether they would obey the LORD 's commands, which he had given their forefathers through Moses.



How would you respond to someone who taught that this passage taught open theism, or that God did not know if Israel was going to obey Him or not?

Thanks


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2004)

The test was a demonstration to the Israelites, not a means by which God would ascertain knowledge.

In a similar manner, God still proves our faith today. He tests us not to see what we are like but to demonstrate to us how we have been transformed by His Spirit.

The 'test' was pedogogical so that the Israelites would have a background to see themselves against.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 6, 2004)

You said it beautifully, Bob! I might further qualify that this is anthropomorphic language, and if one is going to get stumbled here, there's certainly many more passages that can add fuel to their theory.

To say that God was waiting to "learn" something about how history would eventually unfold, CLEARLY militates against MANY clear passages of the Lord knowing the end from the beginning. As usual, I think the principle of interpreting the unclear from the clear should unfog this dilemma.


----------



## Scott (Dec 6, 2004)

That sounds good. How do you deal with Gen. 22:12: ""Do not lay a hand on the boy," he said. "Do not do anything to him. Now I know that you fear God, because you have not withheld from me your son, your only son." 

Calvin comments:

"The exposition of Augustine, 'I have caused thee to know,' is forced. But how can any thing become known to God, to whom all things have always been present? Truly, by condescending to the manner of men, God here says that what he has proved by experiment, is now made known to himself. And he speaks thus with us, not according to his own infinite wisdom, but according to our infirmity."


----------

